# Terms and Rules for Shops - READ BEFORE POSTING



## pjk (Sep 5, 2011)

The forum is created solely for shops to have their own official thread to post their deals, inventory, answer customer questions, etc. Only threads of puzzle shops are allowed (all other threads created won't be approved). It is basically a way for shops around the world to connect to community users, and to allow shops to cheaply advertise their deals. Here are some basic rules:
1) You can advertise your webstore, local store, eBay shop, or any other type of puzzle business you may have.
2) Each shop is allowed only 1 thread. *The title of your thread must include your store/shop name.*

The cost to create a thread for your shop/store is $100/year or $75/6 months - this helps fund the costs of maintaining the community including server costs, software upgrades, etc. We greatly appreciate your support. If you're interested in creating a thread for your shop, please follow this process:
1) Create the thread in this forum (*it will go into the moderation queue for approval prior to going public*). In your thread, it is recommended you include a link to your shop, your promotions/deals, and your contact information.
2) Send the payment of $75 or $100 by clicking on the "Make a Donation" button here. *After paying*, please send me a PM to confirm the receipt along with your shop name so it can be checked and approved. Note: You can pay in advance for a longer period of time (ex. if you want to pay for 2 years, send $150).

When your thread has expired, the thread will be taken down. If you want to renew it, go ahead and send the payment again per the instructions above, and be sure to include your thread name so we can renew it.

If you have any questions, please ask. Thanks for your support!


----------



## izovire (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you PJK for making this more clear. 

I will be making a new thread soon and follow up with this.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 7, 2011)

This is a great idea. It helps the website and brings the market together. I hope this works out


----------



## likiti (Nov 15, 2011)

How long will the approval take? Do we need to donate first then the thread can go public?


----------



## pjk (Nov 15, 2011)

likiti said:


> How long will the approval take? Do we need to donate first then the thread can go public?


Approval is within 12 hours normally. Yes, you need to donate first, as described in this thread.


----------



## Tom606060 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry, I just posted a thread for Cubezz and wasn't aware of the rules. Please either put that thread on hold. The money will be sent.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello ,we want to get our thread back


----------



## angela He (Mar 4, 2017)

Dear pjk,
I'm from priceangels company.I had post a thread on Puzzle Shops and send the money to you,the Transaction number is 96C33848XW394070J.


----------



## qwr (Oct 28, 2020)

Are these rules still in effect?


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2022)

qwr said:


> Are these rules still in effect?


I am not sure. @pjk is the rule of 100 dollars a year for maintaining cube store thread still applicable in 2022?


----------



## pjk (May 26, 2022)

Yes, all the rules are still in effect.


----------

